# AMSOIL Air intake Installed



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Well amigos, I finally came around to install the darn thing, it took me around 30 mins. cause I had to make some adjustments. Yes, yes I here it coming DYNO runs, well guess what I have been to busy to go out and fork out the money. These are my cues to this install:

1) OEM box is tricky to remove
2) I did not remove ANY sensors from Air mass gizmo so I had to be carefull
3) I have photos but could not upload them yesterday dont know WTF happened, I am at it again today but, at work
4) I had to relocate at the entrance of the OEM intake manifold at the base , the screw clamp since it was towards the engine and place it towards the radiator area so that I maybe able to tighten it up.
5) Had to redirect OEM air hose 10 degrees towards to the rear so that Air filter could fit, BTW AMSOIL EaAU 4070 is quite long (7")and is the only one that will fit so you have to be slick to put it in.
6) The Mass Air flow unit has the plug in on the left side had to invert unit so that the plug in would stay on the right side
7) The new Air Filter Stands out so you have to shut the hood hard.
8) I plan to buy a silicon hose to replace the OM plastic intake and therefore, be able to adequately fit the AMSOIL filter.

I turned the car on and waited a few minutes and NO SES lights came up, you could hear the rumble of the engine, so I acelerated the engine and to my disbelief it is barely noticeable the noise. then, came the runs, I test drove the car and the car felt crispier and more eager to be punched. the car responded better than before. 

Ok for those techies, air to fuel mixture blah blah blah. My car has the RENNtech flash with double injection per revolution and keeping it below 1500, dont ask me anymore this is what my friend told me when we flashed it so its in the safe zone.

As I test drove the car I can feel the beast could better UNLEASHED with a better IC which I am waiting from TurboEddie to get it to production, TurboEddie hello I am here amigo. The car jumped on the asphalt like a bat out of hell in no time was i doing 120 mph before i ran out ot space:thumbup:

As far as voiding warranty, I figure Magnusson-Moss Act protects me cause I have NOT altered any parts that would hinder the vehicles performance if any I have improved its outlook, but to play safe whenever I go in I will install the OEM piece.

That is my take amigos. Have the cojones like me, to mod your car!!:loco::flipoff:


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Well amigos the intake is working marvelously, the pull is real smooth even with DSC off and on M4-M6,not the way it use to that would get you G forces like a plane,it plainly pulls swiftly,mileage on the highway was 30 mpg at 80-110 at some bursts,overall I love it,will get the modbargains air scoop so that I can get more fresh air,will keep u posted

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Bimmer App


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Ok amigos, Im back as I am still with the Amsoil intake filter, I have noticed better mpg on my car, I believed it was a placebo effect but it is NOT!!, I am currently getting constant 23-24 city driving the same way I am used to driving no changes. I usually used to get anywhere from worst 19 mpg to average 23 mpg, the car runs smooth. But for those who are skeptical I will give you a brief synopsis of what used to happen before the intake on a quarter of a tank I used to get somewhat maybe 90-100 miles per initial quarter right now I have one notch before the quarter of the tank and Im already @ 107 and a little left towrds the quarter tank if anyone wants to see the photo txt me at 787-459-4518 and I will send it to you ok, sorry amigos Im at my job and cant download it, thats why.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Amigo, que pasa?:dunno:

I think you are drinking the koolaid. Perhaps you just topped off your tank too much, happens to me all the time. I can go 100 miles before about 1/8th of tank is used. If I don't fill it to the brim, it will reach 1/4 at about 100 miles.

Do the long term tracking and then tell us about it.:thumbup:


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Flyingman said:


> Amigo, que pasa?:dunno:
> 
> I think you are drinking the koolaid. Perhaps you just topped off your tank too much, happens to me all the time. I can go 100 miles before about 1/8th of tank is used. If I don't fill it to the brim, it will reach 1/4 at about 100 miles.
> 
> Do the long term tracking and then tell us about it.:thumbup:


:rofl:

At least it didn't test as bad as the K&N.

http://home.roadrunner.com/~jbplock/ISO5011/SPICER.htm


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

cssnms said:


> :rofl:
> 
> At least it didn't test as bad as the K&N.
> 
> http://home.roadrunner.com/~jbplock/ISO5011/SPICER.htm


Too bad your link lacks any butt dyno results


----------



## pedser (Jul 19, 2006)

Very interesting, will text you my e-mail for some pics.

Gracias ,

Pedro


Sent from my GT-P5113 using Bimmer App


----------



## dealio (Mar 8, 2012)

y las fotos? (where da pics at?)


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Like I stated the NEYsayers at it again, thanks SNIPE656!!! Anyway I have the fotos but have not been able to put them up since theyre on my phn. I dont plan to do dyno runs until later since I have to have the ECU reflashed by BMW for the EGR thing have Lenny @ RENNtech show me HOW to get the Torque numbers!! and then I have to go to RENNtech(Fly Over a weekend) and have it flashed appropriately. @Dealio cojelo suave I will post them trust me on this I have been very busy attending veterans since I am the Military Order of The Purple Heart Rep here in Puerto Rico and sadly I got a call today one on my vets passed away while I was writting to you guys. The show must go on amigos!!! As usual I will keep you posted and will place fotos soon!! OK amigos, got to go I have to make arrangements here at VA regional office for my fallen comrade.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Axel61 said:


> Like I stated the NEYsayers at it again, thanks SNIPE656!!! Anyway I have the fotos but have not been able to put them up since theyre on my phn. I dont plan to do dyno runs until later since I have to have the ECU reflashed by BMW for the EGR thing have Lenny @ RENNtech show me HOW to get the Torque numbers!! and then I have to go to RENNtech(Fly Over a weekend) and have it flashed appropriately. @Dealio cojelo suave I will post them trust me on this I have been very busy attending veterans since I am the Military Order of The Purple Heart Rep here in Puerto Rico and sadly I got a call today one on my vets passed away while I was writting to you guys. The show must go on amigos!!! As usual I will keep you posted and will place fotos soon!! OK amigos, got to go I have to make arrangements here at VA regional office for my fallen comrade.


Amigo, I did not say one word about your butt dyno.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Just messing w/u I have an uphill battle with VA, the vet was not married and therefore his common law spouse may not be entitled to a pension claim. Wish me luck on this one


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Just having some fun w/you Axel, don't be so serious.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

I know amigo I know, Im going to call CX Racing as Turboeddie from Germanboost advised me to do so and will post the price for FMIC ok


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Has anyone done any testing to see if the factory IC is inefficient to the point that replacing it will actually net some marginal gains? Seems like a few of these tunes do not even adjust boost levels which would make me wonder if an IC upgrade is going to result in a big enough gain to justify the cost of one.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Snipe when I did the RENNtech flash Lenny told me that if I decided to get a better IC it would unleash the beast even more. I gather TurboEddie has done that and I for one emailled CX Racing and is as follows:

Hello and good day, I live in Puerto Rico and I am interested in the kit for the FMIC for my 335d, as you will see I am quoting one of our Germanboost.com colleagues and was advised the following:

Originally Posted by TurboEddie 
I'll tell you what, call CX-Racing and ask them to sell you their 335i kit with different piping. Tell them you need two silicon 2.5" to 2.25" 45deg reducer elbows. For the pipes, tell them you need two 2.25" 45deg pipes with 1.5" legs including the bead role on each end. That should give you what you need to make it work on your car.

With this in mind please provide price and shipping to Orlando Florida for the aforementioned products since I will be picking it up ath my son's home.

Having said that there are other 335d's that are waiting for this product to come into production , hence, surpass OEM IC performance. Feel free to contact me at the following email [email protected] .com or call me anytime at 787-459-4518. Gracias


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Axel61 said:


> Snipe when I did the RENNtech flash Lenny told me that if I decided to get a better IC it would unleash the beast even more.


So Lenny tuned the car to the point where the temps into the IC have made the thing inefficient? Meaning the thing gets heat soaked after some hard use and your power starts to fall at a pretty fair pace because of that? OR Lenny was saying if you get an IC that he can tune the car to unleash a lot more power?


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

He tuned my car for future changes i.e. FMIC and AI, he programmed the car to stay below 1500 EGT and double DIESEL injection on high revving, thats what he told me. When they did their trials on their 335d in their place they noticed the car got heat soaked therefore their programming is allocated to OEM IC and AI. Thats what I am trying to inform you guys, I am not a GURU like some of yous but I try  Got to go amigos I have a meeting to catch, I will keep an eye on these posts thru my Samsung Galaxy II


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Is AI, Artificial Intelligence or something else?


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Duh! Air intake


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Axel61 said:


> Duh! Air intake


So sorry for my confusion, I do not speak Puerto Rican so had to ask to be sure.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Haha, Spainglish!:rofl:

Axel, I think the EGR recall is just the emission ECU, not the "Master" ECU. I beleive we have several ECU's controlling different systems.

Recall when I had an error code about 1 year ago they had to replace my Emissions ECU, as I recall.

I don't think this latest recall involves reflashing the ECU you sent to Renntech, at least that is my understanding. Somebody please correct me!:slap:


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Frankly I dont know either,but will find out,next Thursday,funny at spanglish stuff :beer:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Bimmer App


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have a feeling it is the "master" because some people have talked about how the car needs to relearn their driving methods for the transmission shifting. But then again it sure seems like the reprogramming is taking a lot less time than it took when I definitely know some of us had to get software updates to the "master"


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

@Snipe656 I believe so what your saying I firmly believe its true since a reflash will wipe out completely your previous driving conducts, but again I might be wrong


----------

